# Blue marked splashed girl



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This little darling is five weeks old. She from the second litter off Honey, marked argent tri and Sugar, marked agouti tri.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nice size for 5 weeks. Great Job!!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

gorg i have a soft spot for blue's, you keeping her to breed on?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The pile of escaping mice in the first photo is hilarious. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think I could part with her. She's playful and affectionate as well as having outstanding and nifty coat. She's another example of the 'Forest Gump' principle that seems to apply when breeding tricolors other than beige/black. My tris and splashed breeding is starting to get sorted out now that I have figured out how the different dilutions and markings work together. Boo (this mousie) pretty obviously is banded, and doubly at that. I need to look at her belly to see if it goes all the way around. The size of the tris are improving as well, which I'm very pleased about. the guy that gave me my first tris had bred two half English show meeces into his tris, so I know the potential is there.

I'm going to make by blue tri to blue tri pairings before the end of the fall, and hope to have babies around Christmas time or New Year's.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

She's very pretty.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.

Rhasputin:

Yeah, those are her siblings; what you can't see is my hand over the water bottle with little noses and whiskers and paws all trying to get past me. If I was wearing a long sleeved shirt I'd be wearing all of them. What can I say, they love me!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you sure she's not ticked?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I suppose it's possible for her to a marked diluted blue agouti. but as I see only blue and white, that's what I'm calling her. Both parents are ticked, but when you get two dilutions so much of the color can come out in the wash. Honey is a weird dark argente and dad's agouti, so she may be a ticked mousie who isn't showing due to the dilution. I refer to my meeces by phenotype, as you may have noticed. Like with my fawn meeces who are technically brindled but don't show it; they're not brindled, they're fawn.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

She's only 5 weeks :shock: wow I wish my kidos would be that size at 5 weeks my adults are barely that big :? nice work very sharp looking mouse


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks, Erica08. I'm relieved to see their size improving as well. I started out with just one tricolor doe who arrived already loaded with a litter, so I had to inbreed a few generations to ensure that I'd have more to breed from. After the first three months, I bred tris to a whole bunch of different colors, just to see what would happen. At that time there was very little info I could find on how this type of gene(s) worked. I'm still trying to sort out my current population of tris and make some sense of what I've done. So, if I sound confused when asked about what genes are at play in any given individual it's because I AM confused! It doesn't help that breeders who claim to know how to exactly calculate what the results of any tri pairing will be are still not sharing what they claim they know. I suspect that these folk are just as confused as I am. And I no longer care; I'm looking for something deeper than a simple Mendelian inheritance pattern as I'm totally convinced these tris come from a transgenics experiment and that the genes(s) involved are not part of the 'normal' set of genes. Instead, I believe that there is an epistatic or mosaic gene(s) attached to the recessive c-locus. There has been much hand waving and flaming from some quarters, and I guess I'm used to that by now.

OK, I'm way off topic in my own topic, and you didn't even ask for the mini-rant. Sorry!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

She has a sweet little face to go with her lovely markings!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! She's a sweet girl; very outgoing for a doe.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

moustress said:


> It doesn't help that breeders who claim to know how to exactly calculate what the results of any tri pairing will be are still not sharing what they claim they know. I suspect that these folk are just as confused as I am. And I no longer care; I'm looking for something deeper than a simple Mendelian inheritance pattern as I'm totally convinced these tris come from a transgenics experiment and that the genes(s) involved are not part of the 'normal' set of genes. Instead, I believe that there is an epistatic or mosaic gene(s) attached to the recessive c-locus. There has been much hand waving and flaming from some quarters, and I guess I'm used to that by now.


It isn't the fault of those who try to explain that you are still confused.


----------

